#ubuntu-pe 2009-04-14
<Marti1125> Buenas ^^!!
#ubuntu-pe 2009-04-15
<gonchi> hola   gente !
<gonchi> me podran responder!!!
<gonchi> nesecito una ayuda urgente!!!
#ubuntu-pe 2009-04-16
<luis_eslo> who is there?
<dantrix> I
<mib_yh1st8> disculpen alguien podria ayudarme con un numero IP para mi Ubuntu
<mib_yh1st8> hola
<EGCdigital> holas
<mib_yh1st8> disculpa podrias ayudarme con una IP para mi Ubu
<RoAkSoAx> mib_yh1st8, cual es tu problema
<mib_yh1st8> es que tengo conectada a una red pero va muy lento
<mib_yh1st8> entonces deseo una particular para k sea mas rapido
<RoAkSoAx> mib_yh1st8, no te entiendo, me podrias explicar mejor?
<mib_yh1st8> deseo un numero IP para mi Ubuntu es que no se cual colocarlo
<RoAkSoAx> mib_yh1st8, como es que obtienes un numero IP? automáticamente?
<mib_yh1st8> colo auto y se coloca
<mib_yh1st8> pero se que uno puede colocar una direccion IP manual
<RoAkSoAx> pues no creo que haya diferencia que le pongas una IP, a que obtengas una automaticamente si están en la misma red porque será igual de velocidad
<mib_yh1st8> a ya entiendo
<mib_yh1st8> muchas gracias
<EGCdigital> exacto no va haber diferencia en velocidad
<mib_yh1st8> a tiene razon
<EGCdigital> pero bueno es mejor asignarle una ip
<EGCdigital> para diferenciarla de las demas o bien para asigarle puertos definidos
<mib_yh1st8> es que estoy instalando Jauncky Jackloped y deseaba mas velocidad
<RoAkSoAx> mib_yh1st8, como estás instalando Jaunty?
<RoAkSoAx> yo justo acabo de terminar de instalar
<mib_yh1st8> actualizo a la version de HOY la release
<mib_yh1st8> es que tengo la Intrepid
<RoAkSoAx> mib_54oimx, yo me preguntaba como estás haciendo para actualizar? yo te recomeindo que te descargues el ISO conjaunty alternate, lo instales en un cd y actualices de ahi
<mib_54oimx> ahia
<mib_54oimx> pensaba esperar el Fisol para obtenerlo
<RoAkSoAx> o también
<RoAkSoAx> si quieres actualizar ahora tendrás la versión Beta
<RoAkSoAx> yo tengo esa actualmente
<mib_54oimx> ahia esperar hasta el sabado
<mib_54oimx> es que mi compu es una Pentium IV
<mib_54oimx> y ya esta viejita
 * dantrix http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_sIbYJG48OXE/Sd-L5VeBCMI/AAAAAAAAAeM/0wtZynzNHyw/s1600-h/tupadre.jpg
<dantrix> nxvl: hola, sabes si van a solicitar cd oficiales de ubuntu para repartir en el FLISOL?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-04-17
<juan> hola a todos
<juan> no se si alguien puede ayudarme
<juan> alguien disponible en linea?
<redrebel> si
<FraGoTe> Hola
<FraGoTe> alguien aki?? :$
<FraGoTe> bueno soy nuevo usando ubuntu
<FraGoTe> me parece un SO bueno kisiera tener mas informacion
<FraGoTe> gracias dejo mi msn
<FraGoTe> fragote@hotmail.com
<mib_ml22n6> hola
<mib_ml22n6> me podrian decirdonde puedo conseguir un buenmanualpara instalar ubuntu y windows a la vez
<RoAkSoAx> mib_ml22n6, si tienes 2 particiiones de disco es más facil
<RoAkSoAx> primero instalas windows
<mib_ml22n6> si las tengo
<RoAkSoAx> en 1 particion y luego Ubuntu en la otra particion
<RoAkSoAx> es asi de simple
<mib_ml22n6> bueno y con debian es lomismono?
<RoAkSoAx> si lo mismo
<RoAkSoAx> si ya tienes las particiones
<RoAkSoAx> lo unico que tienes que hacer durante la instalacion de Ubuntu es seleccionar en que particion quieres que se instale
<mib_ml22n6> bueno lo hace solo tons
<mib_ml22n6> hace alguntiempointente instalar ubuntu pero no avanzava con la tarjeta grafica que tenia bueno eso me dijeron
<mib_ml22n6> ahora voy a intentar con debian ojala que no suceda lomismo
<RoAkSoAx> mib_ml22n6, que tarjeta grafica tienes?
<mib_ml22n6> es integrada placa pcchips
<RoAkSoAx> nada mas prueba el live CB
<RoAkSoAx> live CD
<mib_ml22n6> tampoco
<RoAkSoAx> si ejecuta el live CD de ubuntu es que si puedes instalar
<RoAkSoAx> que versión estás utilizando?
<mib_ml22n6> sucede lomismo
<mib_ml22n6> 8.10
<mib_ml22n6> de ubuntu
<RoAkSoAx> mib_ml22n6, me das las características de tu PC?
<mib_ml22n6> haceunrato consegui debian y ojala no me suceda lo mismo
<RoAkSoAx> ok
<mib_ml22n6> mm a ver disco duro 40 gb ram 400 mb
<mib_ml22n6> 1.7ghz celeron elmicrop placa pcchips M925
<mib_ml22n6> buenoeso eslo que recuerdo
<RoAkSoAx> si no mal recuerdo, el live cd de ubuntu carga  necesita 512de ram recomendada para cargar
<mib_ml22n6> ahh eso no lo sabia
<mib_ml22n6> pero me sale que va arrancar enmodo low graphic
<mib_ml22n6> y  se quedaba alli
<mib_ml22n6> lomismo sucedia cuando lo instalaba
<mib_ml22n6> o sea lograba instalarlo todo bien pero cuando deberia iniciar no aparecia imagen
<RoAkSoAx> cuanto tiempo esperabas-'?? a veces demora
<mib_ml22n6> umm 1 hora hasta que me aburria
<mib_ml22n6> luego llegue a formatear mas de 10 veces
<mib_ml22n6> bueno gracias adios
<viperhoot> alguien ya se pasó a la 9.04 ?
<eduard> Buenas tardes señores
<eduard> quiero consultarles algo
<eduard> tengo instalado WinXp y Ubuntu 8.10 en mi Pc
<eduard> estoy cansado ya de estar formateando constantemente el Win por virus
<eduard> pero lo nesecito tb
<eduard> mi pregunta es
<eduard>  quiero darle un menor espacio y aumentarle al Linux pero es posible hacerlo sin formatear alguno?
<eduard> ayudenme
<eduard> porfavor
#ubuntu-pe 2009-04-18
<xander21c> Holas
<EGCdigital> hi
<xander21c> Holas EGCdigital
<mib_oux9v9> buenas tardes
<mib_oux9v9> acabo de instalar debian por primera vez
<mib_oux9v9> y no se como agregar programas
<mib_oux9v9> podrian darme alguna ayuda?
<namekop> hola mundo
<namekop> hola amigos como puedo iniciar como super usuario desde la terminal por que no puedo editar un fichero
<cfoch> hola
<cfoch> alguien puede ayudarme?? Tengo un problemon
<cfoch> se trata de paquetes rotos
<cfoch> y no se como solucionarlos, antes lo hacia en synaptic pero no me aparecen los paquetes rotos
<cfoch> cuando quiero instalar un paquete me dice que necesita de una dependencia
<cfoch> pero que no se puede instalar
<cfoch> si trato de instalar la dependencia necesita de otra
<cfoch> y asi
<cfoch> ...
<cfoch> creo que se soluciono
<txapi> tengo un pc viejo el conector ide es mas pequeño que el que trae el dvd como es posible
<estebandididol> hi
#ubuntu-pe 2009-04-19
<mib_wmwxok> hola alguein usa debian
<mib_wmwxok> ?
<mib_wmwxok> me darian una ayuda de dcomo instalar porgramas?
<mib_r24mpp> HI
#ubuntu-pe 2010-04-22
<revenger98> alguien ha hecho virtualizacion sobre Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-04-19
<GNU-Linux> Hola muy buenas a todos
<GNU-Linux> Hola Nicolas, una consulta tienes el fono de michael?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-04-22
<carlosf001> alguien que me ayude
<carlosf001> tengo instalado ubuntu 10.10 , instale amsn y todos sus complementos, quise hablar hoy con mi flaca y  paf,  no funca la web cam
<carlosf001> me dice que necesita algo llamado farsight2,  he buscado  y rebuscado
<carlosf001> y no encuentro una solucion
<carlosf0011> perdon me cai
<carlosf0011> alguien que me ayude
<carlosf001> alguien ha podido activar la webcam con algun cliente  de  mensajeria, llamese amsn emesn  pidgin o cualquier otro
<carlosf001> gracias de antemano por su ayuda
#ubuntu-pe 2012-04-16
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: noooo, mucho peor
<JoseeAntonioR> Jono se molesta
<viperhoot> jajajajaj
<viperhoot> crisis
<JoseeAntonioR> jaja si!
<viperhoot> no se me ocurre que hacer
<JoseeAntonioR> mañana trato de ubicarlo y si no ya hablo con Lyz
<viperhoot> fácil y te guardas para el próximo  y tratas de congeniar más
<JoseeAntonioR> no puedo, esta es mi oportunidad
<JoseeAntonioR> no se si podre ir a otro UDS
<JoseeAntonioR> ademas, tengo planeado todo con australia
<viperhoot> como así?
<JoseeAntonioR> la dare con un amigo de Australia
<viperhoot> ah
<viperhoot> y a él tampoco le hacen caso ?/
<viperhoot> me imagino que no
<JoseeAntonioR> el no ira al UDS, no le dieron permiso
<JoseeAntonioR> tiene 13 D:
<viperhoot> jajajaja
<viperhoot> complicado
<JoseeAntonioR> sip
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: Hey, posiblemente tenga que salir a hacer algo urgente, de todos modos llego a la reunion maximo 8:30pm
<JoseeAntonioR> sin falta
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: JoseBot esta corriendo, le das #starmeeting nomas
<genelyk> mmmmmm
<genelyk>  hi
<genelyk>  XD
<genelyk>  tamales  estoy en el centro civico, de aqui a una hora y media  llegooooo
<xander21c> Hola
<xander21c> speedy siempr lentiny
<viperhoot> hola xander21c
<viperhoot> aún no iniciamos, lo pasamos media hora más tarde, digamos que no hay público :P
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> o todos estan cheleando x el clasico :P
<viperhoot> jajaja puede ser
<xander21c> JoseeAntonioR: me contestaron que enviaban el conferences pack pero aun no tengo tracking number de UPS o el courier q usaran
<viperhoot> xander21c: creo que se fue por un instante
<iap2001> hi everybody
<viperhoot> iap2001: hola, la reunión inicia a las 8:30 por falta de hinchas del clásico en el canal irc
<iap2001> bueno tons i'll back!
<viperhoot> ;)
<Gian_Krl0> Hola a todos =)
<viperhoot> Gian_Krl0 hola, la reunión empieza en unos 5 minutos ;)
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR
<viperhoot> Iniciamos con los que estamos pienso
<viperhoot> #startmeeting
<JoseBot> Meeting started Mon Apr 16 01:30:29 2012 UTC.  The chair is viperhoot. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<JoseBot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<viperhoot> El objetivo de esta reunión son principalmente dos: Informar sobre los nuevos cambios que vienen teniendo Ubuntu Perú, además de informar sobre las futuras actividades de la comunidad (en esta parte interviene JoseeAntonioR , que ya debe estar por llegar).
<viperhoot> En las últimas semana hemos trabajado codo a codo con JoseeAntonioR con el fin de actualizar todos los servicios que tiene Ubuntu Perú/
<viperhoot> se ha actualizado desde el sitio web hasta la estructura de trabajo de la comunidad
<viperhoot> el sitio web ahora es algo mucho más simplificado, redirige a nuestro wiki en http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PeruvianTeam  donde se ha rediseñado para que sea agradable a la vista y sencillo de leer.
<lince2200> hola a todos
<viperhoot> cada vez que se dirijan a http://www.ubuntu-pe.org automáticamente los redigirá al primer enlace que puse.
<viperhoot> hola lince2200 , estoy explicando básicamente los cambios que ha tenido ubuntu-pe en los últimos días ;)
<lince2200> en la web... ok...
<viperhoot> como podrán ver en el wiki, está toda la info más importante de ubuntu-pe
<viperhoot> se han hecho cambios también en el blog que mantenía la comunidad
<viperhoot> ahora tenemos uno, inciado desde cero en http://blog.ubuntu-pe.org
<viperhoot> La idea con este blog es mantenerlo de manera regular con nuevas noticias de la comunidad
<viperhoot> será probablemente el canal principal para dar a conocer temas relacionados a ubuntu-pe
<viperhoot> Si alguien usa un lector de RSS puede agregar el feed del blog en http://feeds.feedburner.com/ubuntu-pe
<viperhoot> aún no hay mucho contenido allí, algo que mejorará con el tiempo ;)
<lince2200> uhm...
<lince2200> una consulta... alguien ha podido migrar juegos android en ubuntu....
<lince2200> algo que hace atractivo a un sistema operativo... son sus aplicaciones....
<lince2200> android es atractivo... porque cuenta con muchas aplicaciones tanto como tienen las ipod.. e iphone....
<viperhoot> lince2200: en este momento estamos a mitad de una reunión y no es apropiado este tipo de preguntas :)
<lince2200> ups... disculpen...
<viperhoot> tercero: se han creado diferentes cuenta sen las redes sociales, tanto perfiles en facebook y google+  como un hashtag en twitter por si quieren estar al tanto de las novedades de ubuntu-pe por esos medios
<viperhoot> en la parte superior de http://www.ubuntu-pe.org verán los enlaces a las redes sociales
<viperhoot> Por el lado de Launchpad, se ha reiniciado la membresia , aceptandose de manera automática con tan solo firmar el código de conducta: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-pe/+members
<viperhoot> la idea es acelerar el proceso de nuevos miembros en el grupo de Launchpad
<viperhoot> queremos revitalizar el grupo que tenemos allí ;)
<viperhoot> los foros por el momento se mantienen en http://peru.ubuntuforums.org , estamos coordinando para mantener una solución propia pero tomará algo de tiempo
<viperhoot> pero definitivamente será mejor a lo que tenemos actualmente en ubuntuforums.org ;)
<viperhoot> si viene hasta el momento no tenemos pleno control de los archivos que mantiene el sitio web, por lo menos ahora tenemos acceso a la gestión de los DNS del dominio que nos facilitarán hacer cualquier cambio.
<viperhoot> Algo importante si en un futuro planteamos mantener servicios mantenidos totalmente por nosotros
<viperhoot> por el momento no es una prioridad
<viperhoot> Además, todas las actividades que realice o planee realizar ubuntu-pe serán informadas también desde el portal: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-pe
<viperhoot> allí se concentra información rápida de la comunidad y en lo posible actualizada
<viperhoot> Como dije, esta reunión ha sido más que nada informativa sobre todos los cambios que se han venido realizando en los servicios web que mantiene la comunidad
<viperhoot> Hubieron algunos cambios en el grupo en Launchpad, canal irc, y lista de correos, pero son principalmente administrativos, no muy orientados a la comunidad en si.
<viperhoot> Creo que eso es todo lo que se tenía que informar de mi parte
<viperhoot> espero que los nuevos cambios en todos los servicios ayuden a fomentar el diálogo y las ganas de colaborar entre todos ;)
<viperhoot> luego mandaré también un mensaje a la lista de correos informando sobre todos estos cambios.
<viperhoot> Eso es todo de mi parte, si alguien tiene una duda o sugerencia la discutimos ahorita, sino igual se puede entablar diálogo por la lista de correos ;)
<viperhoot> #chair JoseeAntonioR
<JoseBot> Current chairs: JoseeAntonioR viperhoot
<viperhoot> eso es todo de mi parte
<JoseeAntonioR> A ver, continúo yo
<JoseeAntonioR> #chair xander21c
<JoseBot> Current chairs: JoseeAntonioR viperhoot xander21c
<JoseeAntonioR> Me parece que muchas personas aquí, si es que no son todas, son voluntarios para el FLISOL, cierto/
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<Gian_Krl0> cierto!
<JoseeAntonioR> Entonces, para comentarles lo que se planea hacer.
<JoseeAntonioR> Principalmente, como su nombre lo dice, el FLISOL es un install fest o festival de instalación de software libre.
<JoseeAntonioR> Nuestro objetivo en el evento es difundir Ubuntu e instalarlo en las computadoras de quienes lo deseen, así como repartir algunos CDs.
<xander21c> asi es
<xander21c> el flisol contara con 2 sedes en Lima
<xander21c> como sabe JoseeAntonioR activo un formulario para q los voluntarios se apunten para apoyar en un eventual stand
<JoseeAntonioR> Tenemos la sede Lima Norte en Comas, y Callao.
<xander21c> Para la sede callao se incribieron 4 voluntarios
<xander21c> corrigo Callao: 5 voluntarios
<lince2200> cuantos voluntarios se inscribieron para lima norte?
<JoseeAntonioR> A ver, vamos a ver.
<xander21c> Comas : 8 Voluntarios
<lince2200> es buen numero....
<JoseeAntonioR> Exacto.
<JoseeAntonioR> Para los que deseaban dar una charla, los temas deben ser relacionados con Ubuntu, después de eso es libre.
<lince2200> tenermos que pensar que material vamos a necesitar entre:  papelografo, cds grabados, cds en blanco, volantes, etc.
<JoseeAntonioR> Exacto.
<xander21c> Con JoseeAntonioR pensamos en traducir unos posters de spreadubuntu y unos hojas de informacion
<JoseeAntonioR> Antes de seguir, se está planeando una reunión presencial
<lince2200> eso es importante.... les sugiero que sea lo mas cercano al centro de lima....
<xander21c> EL lugar: Food Court SAGA FALABELLA San Isidro
<Gian_Krl0> hmmm y como por que alli??
<Ddiods> mmm a la hora de almuerzo?
<xander21c> es facil de llegar con el metropolitano, ademas esta cerca a la javier prado
<xander21c> hora: 18:30hrs
<xander21c> Dia : Miercoles 18 de Abril
<JoseeAntonioR> Se firmará una hoja de compromiso con los voluntarios
<xander21c> y se definira y confirmara el material a usar
<lince2200> una consulta... la mayoria de los voluntarios que estaran en comas.... viven en lima norte... verdad??
<Gian_Krl0> una pregunta... como se financia el material para el flisol??
<xander21c> lince hay de diferentes distritos
<lince2200> no es muy lejano para ellos  ir hasta san isidro ?
<lince2200> ups... disculpen....
<xander21c> Gian_Krl0: se solicito material a Canonical, yo apoyo con las impresiones en B/N (hojas de informacion)
<Gian_Krl0> yo vivo por el callao pero xambeo por la molina asi que SI me cae bien
<xander21c> asi mismo hay un par de empresas q nos han apoyado en el pasado a las que puedo contactar para que nos apoyen
<xander21c> solo faltarian los posters en A3 color y los CDS en blanco
<lince2200> los cds en blanco no es problema...
<lince2200> el detalle es como hacemos para grabarlos...
<Gian_Krl0> disculpa pero los cds en blanco para que son?? que no hay discos de canonical??
<xander21c> lince2200: se escogio ese lugar x su facilidad de llegar y ademas por experiencia te digo que desde alli hay movilidad para todos lados
<xander21c> Gian_Krl0: se esta cordinando pero pensemos en prevenir
<xander21c> lince2200: seria juntarnos y repartirnos una cantidad de cds para que los grabemos
<lince2200> que cantidad seria apropiada para el evento....?
<JoseeAntonioR> Aproximadamente 50
<iap2001> canonical envia cds?, si es asi podria no alcanzar el tiempo para tenerlos.
<JoseeAntonioR> Envía CDs, pero como el evento es dos días después del lanzamiento, no hay tiempo.
<xander21c> ademas hay q lidiar con ADUNAS
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<lince2200> un detalle... esque los cds a grabar seria la version 12.04... la cual faltan 10 dias para que salga la version estable...
<JoseeAntonioR> lince2200: Exacto, llevaremos algunos CDs grabados, y otros se grabarán allá
 * viperhoot piensa que la mejor opción es llevarlos grabados.
<JoseeAntonioR> Cuestión de llevar unos 30 grabados, y si es que se necesitan más se graban allá
<Ddiods> repartirnos los cds y quemar cada uno un grupo, ademas sería interesante verles colocar una etiqueta o un sticker
<xander21c> Ddiods: mañana estare por lima y averiguo el presupuesto
<xander21c> para uno 50 o 100 cds
 * xander21c Nature Calls!!
<viperhoot> ahora de irme
<viperhoot> suerte con lo del flisol
<viperhoot> ya mando mañana mi resumen de lo que expuse a la lista ;)
<viperhoot> suerte !
<JoseeAntonioR> Listo
<xander21c> bueno alguna pregunta adicional??
<adolphus> holas
<Gian_Krl0> que se confirme un dia antes hora y lugar de la reu
<Gian_Krl0> por siaca
<xander21c> Lugar: FOOD COURT SAGA FALABELLA  SAN ISIDRO
<xander21c> FECHA: Miercoles 18 Abril
<xander21c> HORA:  18:30hrs
<xander21c> MAPA: http://maps.google.com/maps/myplaces?ll=-12.095069,-77.025028&spn=0.002864,0.005284&ctz=300&t=m&z=18&iwloc=lyrftr:m,14450441083568000004,-12.095095,-77.025409
<JoseeAntonioR> Entonces queda eso. Creo que con eso concluimos la reunión
<carlosj2585> hola...
<carlosj2585> llegué  al cierre ...  :P
<adolphus> jaja
<carlosj2585> ni modo... a leer el log... :(
<JoseeAntonioR> Sí no hay problema :)
<xander21c> Los espero el miercoles :D
<JoseeAntonioR> Gracias por su presencia. El log estará disponible en el link que de el bot al final de la reunión.
<JoseeAntonioR> Esperamos contar con ustedes el miércoles. Nuevamente, gracias, y buenas noches.
<xander21c> se enviara a la lista la info de la reuna como contactarme cuando lleguen alli
<JoseeAntonioR> Listo. Gracias a todos!
<JoseeAntonioR> #endmeeting
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-pe to: Ubuntu Peruvian LoCo Team || www.ubuntu-pe.org || Para ser Ubuntero, firma el CoC || Si no respondemos no te desesperes, somos voluntarios || Si tienes una pregunta hazla, no preguntes para preguntar || Puedes leer el UWN en Español en http://bit.ly/H4LoVG
<JoseBot> Meeting ended Mon Apr 16 02:43:24 2012 UTC.
<JoseBot> Minutes:        http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Logs/ubuntu-pe/2012/ubuntu-pe.2012-04-16-01.30.moin.txt
<xander21c> buenas noches :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Gian_Krl0: Hey, no puedo aprobarte en el grupo
<JoseeAntonioR> Gian_Krl0: Necesitas haber firmado el CoC
<Gian_Krl0> si pero no encuentro el link al dichoso CoC :(
<JoseeAntonioR> Gian_Krl0: A ver, dame un segundo
<JoseeAntonioR> Gian_Krl0: https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct
<Gian_Krl0> ahora recuerdo por que no la firme la vez anterior
<Gian_Krl0> por que no encontre una manera rapida de hacerlo en windows
<Gian_Krl0> hhaha mi pc con linux esta broken ahora
<JoseeAntonioR> Oh, bueno, pero debes firmarlo
<Gian_Krl0> si si voy a ver como lo soluciono ahora, gracias =)
<JoseeAntonioR> listo :)
<JoseeAntonioR> Genelyk: Ya terminamos la reunión, http://people.ubuntu.com/~joseeantonior/Logs/ubuntu-pe/2012/ubuntu-pe.2012-04-16-01.30.moin.txt
<Genelyk> creo q es demasiado obvio .........
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, se acaba de conectar Jono!!!
<nxvl> tan temprano
<nxvl> :S
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, saludos!
<nxvl> hola
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, cual temprano jeje
<nxvl> jono vive en SF
<nxvl> son las 7-8 am alla
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, por eso
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, y q se cuenta? anda en el trabajo?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Hey, acabo de llegar del colegio, vere si todavia esta online
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams/+bug/784676
<SergioMeneses> puedes verlo?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: sip, lo estoy leyendo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, vamos a activarlo
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto, acabo de suscribir al PE-Council
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ++
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Estoy saliendo a recoger mi pasaporte con visa, ni bien vuelva seguimos hablando :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, o0
<SergioMeneses> no me haga fieros!!!!
<SergioMeneses> =(
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> le mandare un recuerdo del UDS, no se preocupe
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, I hope so!
 * SergioMeneses cry
<SergioMeneses> otra vez olvide la 3a persona
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-locoteams/+bug/784676
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: si, ahora mismo estamos en planes de reacomodar todo el wiki con los datos que me proporcionaste ;)
<viperhoot> ni bien tenemos algo ya estructurado volvemos a solicitar una revisión allí
<viperhoot> esperamos que esté máximo para la otra semana
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, no hay liio
<SergioMeneses> ese link es que se pueden apuntar cuando quieran
<SergioMeneses> es mas yo le comente a JoseeAntonioR que hacerlo lo antes posible
<SergioMeneses> antes de la uds
<SergioMeneses> seria excelente
<viperhoot> ojalá podamos hacerlo antes
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si
<viperhoot> Aunque tenemos que acreditar eventos y e próximo que planeamos es justo después del UDS
<SergioMeneses> ojala este mes salgan de eso :D
<viperhoot> y creo que otro después del lanzamiento de 12.04
<viperhoot> 11.04 diré :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si porq no!
<viperhoot> ojalá que si :D
<viperhoot> entré de pasada nada más
<viperhoot> ya nos leemos luego ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ok
#ubuntu-pe 2012-04-17
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: hey, tienes un segundo?
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> dime
<JoseeAntonioR> pucha, tu sabras como hacer para que Jono me apruebe un blueprint? ya va casi un mes y no me da respuesta
<nxvl> olviiidate
<nxvl> primero q lo aprueban post-uds
<nxvl> lo q tienes q hacer es joder a jorge
<nxvl> para q ponga la session en el schedule
<nxvl> q blueprint es?
<nxvl> ademas q recieeeen arman los tracks la semana antes del UDS
<nxvl> ahorita estan con el release encima
<nxvl> no tienen cabeza
<nxvl> q salga precise, dale una semana y jodelo
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: es un blueprint de sesion del UDS :P
<JoseeAntonioR> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-ubuntu-and-youth
<JoseeAntonioR> y no, imposible que haga una sesion en una semana!
<nxvl> a ver
<nxvl> no, asi no funciona
<nxvl> un blueprint es un documento donde documenta algo a seguir durante el proximo ciclo
<JoseeAntonioR> informational
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<nxvl> por ejemplo, Agregar funcionalidad X al software Y
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, claro
<nxvl> en el UDS propones una sesion para discutir tu blueprint
<nxvl> y segun la discusion en la session completas el blueprint y empiezas a ejecutarlo
<nxvl> ademas, las sessiones en el UDS son sesiones, no charlas
<nxvl> los proyectores que tienes en el cuarto son 1 con el schedule y 1 con el IRC
<nxvl> no puedes usar ninguno de ellos
<JoseeAntonioR> ah rayos, y por que nadie me dijo eso antes?
<nxvl> osea, llegas, te sientas, propones un tema, expones tu idea, presentas que quieres hacer
<nxvl> y comienza la discusion de como se va a hacer
<nxvl> y xq si o xq no
<nxvl> xq no te lo dicen
<nxvl> eso solo lo aprendes alla
<nxvl> esta pesimamente mal documentado eso
<JoseeAntonioR> rayos, entonces mañana voy a dedicarme a reformular todo el tema
<nxvl> ah y consejo, no te pases de entusiasta y digas q tu haces todo
<nxvl> xq no te vuelven a llevar
<nxvl> y por lo que vas a hacer, hmm, como q el tema no da mucho
<nxvl> lo mas parecido que vi alguna vez fue el ubuntu-women session
<nxvl> que me meti LAS mechas con ellos en esas sesiones
<nxvl> PERO esas sesiones tenian un fundamento y un plan de trabajo
<nxvl> osea, las mujeres en general se sentian atacatas/discriminadas en la comunidad e iban a hacer un equipo y trabajar en que la comunidad sea mas welcomming con las mujeres
<nxvl> y fue un monton de bla bla bla y mechas tras mechas
<JoseeAntonioR> entiendo, se supone que esto era para en parte reformular ubuntu-youth, que el lider anterior lo mato
<JoseeAntonioR> hay nuevo lider y todo
<nxvl> eso es lo q tiene q ir en tu blueprint
<nxvl> q se quiere hacer, porque, paraque, etc...
<nxvl> la idea de una sesion es q los demas opinen y se decida que se va a hacer
<nxvl> no q expongas
<nxvl> a menos q estes en el equipo de seguridad
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> ahi el unico q puede tener opinion es mark y normalmente lo callabamos iwal
<nxvl> xq venia a imponernos lo que ya habiamos decidido
<nxvl> era gracioso
<nxvl> cuando mark entra a una sesion en el UDS todos se ponen como piedras
<nxvl> excepto en el security track
<nxvl> ahi nadie se imuta
<JoseeAntonioR> jajaja claro, porque estan trabajando con el
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, cuestion de reformularlo y ver lo que se hara
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, gracias por el consejo, voy a tomar todo en cuenta :)
#ubuntu-pe 2012-04-18
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como vamos?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hola! todo muy bien, mañana tenemos reunion presencial para ver lo del FLISOL
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok ok... o van a realizar el 28?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: claro :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, perfecto
<lince2200> holaaaaaaa
<lince2200> hay alguien alliiiiiiiiiiii?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-04-19
<M1L0> Buenas!
<JoseAntonioR> M1L0: Hola!
<M1L0> JoseAntonioR: que tal! aqui ando preparando el acta para enviarsela a Michael
<JoseAntonioR> M1L0: Perfecto. Una vez que termine unas cosas por aquí te mando la lista de voluntarios.
<M1L0> Conforme! aqui espero
<M1L0> listo... :D
<JoseAntonioR> M1L0: Ya mande la lista
<M1L0> JoseAntonioR: tu no apareces en al lista :S
<JoseAntonioR> M1L0: Si, lo que pasa es que no estoy seguro si podre ir, por eso no me registre en el doc
<M1L0> Bueno! pero igual te hare tu fotocheck :D
<JoseAntonioR> Perfecto, gracias!
<JoseAntonioR> Me tengo que ir, cualquier cosa estamos en contacto.
<M1L0> conforme
<M1L0> yo andare pro aqui viendo lo de los fotochecks
<xblaster> holas
<M1L0> buenas
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR hola! viste el diseño?
<SergioMeneses> saludos M1L0
#ubuntu-pe 2012-04-20
<M1L0> Buenas!
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: hola que tal?
<M1L0> alo?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Hola!
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Perdón por demorar en responder, estuve un poco ocupado con el colegio
<M1L0> Hola, no problem, es entendible, dime leiste el mail y viste el diseño?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Claro, creo que el 2 está bien :)
<M1L0> claro, entonces hare con ese modelo todos y vere que imprimirlo este fin de semana
<JoseeAntonioR> Listo :)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: Hola
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<viperhoot> hola man
<viperhoot> estaba revisando
<viperhoot> y creo que usamos aws por mientras ah
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces, nos lanzamos por el trial de un año?
<viperhoot> también me puse a revisar por ahi alguna alternativa gratuita decente
<viperhoot> y esto es lo mejor que encontré: http://www.hostinger.es/
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, pero vamos a poder hacer la redireccion y todo?
<viperhoot> lo prové para de días y hasta ahora cero problemas
<viperhoot> por ese si, no hay problema
<viperhoot> pero ya se me ha quedado en la cabeza esa idea de que hosting gratuito = malo
<viperhoot> no me lo puedo sacar así por así :P
<JoseeAntonioR> yo igual
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: me puedes dar un segundo? tengo que terminar un trabajo urgente
<viperhoot> claro
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ya, ahora si, ya puedo hablar
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> hasta ahora la propuesta de alojamiento no se manifiesta
<viperhoot>  :/
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces, creo que nos vamos por el aws
<viperhoot> piden tarjeta de crédito para registrarse :/
<JoseeAntonioR> a ver, veamos con una que tengo por aqui
<viperhoot> por ahi ya desconfio jajaja
<viperhoot> el problema es que si en algún momento, te sobrepasas a lo que ofrecen gratuitamente , de manera automática hacen un cobro
<JoseeAntonioR> claro
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces, si es que por ahi me sobrepaso y no lo pago?
<viperhoot> ahi se queda esperando la deuda
<JoseeAntonioR> rayos
<viperhoot> aunque ando viendo que hay una opción de bloquear que sobrepase el límite
<viperhoot> nunca he usado aws, entiendo poco como funciona, pero algo entiendo de que se maneja en capas
<JoseeAntonioR> yo menos, cuestion de preguntar por ahi
<viperhoot> pero parece que se puede bloquear con una capa para que no sobrepase el límite
<JoseeAntonioR> mejor averiguemos antes, y luego lo hacemos
<viperhoot> normal
<viperhoot> la otra idea
<viperhoot> aunque no del todo seguro, es usar esta versión gratuita de aws, y añadir publicidad al ask
<viperhoot> una publicidad lo más sutil posible
<viperhoot> y por ahi monitorizar para tener continuidad
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm claro, y si es que nos excedemos ya con eso de la publicidad se saca algo
<viperhoot> acabo de leer un mini uto
<viperhoot> tuto
<viperhoot> y no es tan del otro mundo, entendible rápido
<viperhoot> cosa de probar
<viperhoot> voy a ver que puedo hacer este fin de semana ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: perfecto, y como ya hay control del dns todo se hace mas rapido
<viperhoot> eso si :)
<viperhoot> por ahora ya fugo
<viperhoot> mañana toca madrugar
<viperhoot> te aviso cualquier cosa
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos ;)
<xblaster> buenas
<xblaster> alguna forma de acelerar la descarga
<xblaster> ???
<JoseeAntonioR> xblaster: No puedes, depende de tu proveedor de Internet
<xblaster> no hay algo como el idm
<xblaster> ?
<xblaster> o el dap q hay en windows
<JoseeAntonioR> xblaster: No que yo sepa, pero puedes usar torrents para resumir la descarga después
<xblaster> mmmm oki gracias
<JoseeAntonioR> xblaster: Por nada :)
<xblaster> una pregunta mas,
<xblaster> como podria bajar mp3 en modo consola?
<JoseeAntonioR> xblaster: Primero, cd al directorio en donde lo quieres descargar, luego wget y el link
<xblaster> probando..
<JoseeAntonioR> xblaster: Estás usando Server?
<xblaster> sip
<JoseeAntonioR> xblaster: Si es que quieres añadir una interfaz gráfica, haz sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop\
<JoseeAntonioR> s/ubuntu-desktop\/ubuntu-desktop
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, nxvl!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, nxvl saludos
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Hola!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hermano a mi se me olvido quq ayer teniamos reunion
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: No hay problema :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, cuando nos reunimos y le trabajamos a eso :D
<SergioMeneses> es q ayer me puse a ver el concierto de sr Jhon entonces :S
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Jaja, yo tuve que terminar un trabajo del colegio y leer un libro
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaa entonces andamos bien
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hoy en la noche trabajamos en eso le parece?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Me parece bien, con tal que no me salga nada urgente que hacer
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Perdón si demoro en responder, es que estoy en clase y si la profesora me ve tecleando me ve raro :P\
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no hay lio... jeje yo tambien ando "trabajando"
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: Hola estas por ahi?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Hola, si. Dime
<M1L0> Nathan, su apellido es Thomas o es su segundo nombre?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: No tengo idea, sinceramente
<M1L0> jo! .. tenemos algun correo de el? como para comunicarnos y consultarle?
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: cual es tu segundo apellido?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Thomas es su nombre
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Cama
<M1L0> Conforme, entonces es NATHAN KOR y tu eres REY CAMA
<M1L0> entonces termine los fotochecks, vere que ir mañana a imprimirlos y enmicarlos
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Correcto, José Antonio Rey Cama
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Perfecto, mil gracias!
<M1L0> ;)
#ubuntu-pe 2012-04-21
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: nxvl como vamos?
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, SergioMeneses
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: me avisas cuando estes libre
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: el pidgin no muestra alertas q fail
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: andas ocupado?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: uhm, me puedes dar unos 5 minutos? estoy terminando un acertijo terrible
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: dale!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: listo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: aja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR: relogueo vale! valla buscando los enlaces
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: ok!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, listo!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: perfecto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, tiene por hay el link del blueprint?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-ubuntu-youth
<JoseeAntonioR> hola, viperhoot!
<viperhoot> hola hola
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: sin novedades de alojamiento :/
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, rayos
<JoseeAntonioR> creo que mas rapido sera investigar sobre AWS y migrar ahi
<viperhoot> creo que voy a hablar con mi universidad, fácil les interesa alojarnos
<viperhoot> o fácil no :(
<JoseeAntonioR> claro, puede ser otra idea
<JoseeAntonioR> pero tienen comunidad de Linux?
<viperhoot> algo así
<viperhoot> pero es más una iniciativa de alumnos que algo auspiciado por la universidad
<viperhoot> voy a conversar con mi facu mañana, por ahí que se puede hacer algo
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: estás?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: si, perdoname
<JoseeAntonioR> perfecto, cuestion de averiguar un poco
<viperhoot> mira esto: https://twitter.com/mariux97/status/193545609125441536
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm, si intentamos contactarlo?
<JoseeAntonioR> o que nos contacte, para ser mas especificos
<viperhoot> la verdad, tampoco sé quien es jajajaj
<JoseeAntonioR> es el mismo problema que teniamos con el otro pata
<viperhoot> errrrr, salvo que en esta ocasión se me olvido mencionar la palabra "gratis"
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh
<viperhoot> ya aclaré, a ver si responden :/
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: Hosting Gratis
<JoseeAntonioR> Si tiene una ONG sin fines de lucro entonces reciba totalmente gratis nuestro paquete “Hosting Benéfico“, envíe los datos de la constitución y el RUC a ventas@hostingperu.me para que nuestro equipo se soporte se contacte con usted. (Promoción Válida solo para Perú)
<viperhoot> a ver eso
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: http://www.hostingperu.me/promociones-hosting/
<viperhoot> llamando
<JoseeAntonioR> debe estar cerrado, ya son las 11
<lince2200> holaaaaaaa..
<JoseeAntonioR> lince2200: Hola!
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: parece q ya tenemos
<lince2200> hubo reunion hoy???
<viperhoot> lince2200: no
<viperhoot> la otra semana aún
<viperhoot> ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: Como?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: me comuniqué con el patin de twitter, normal
<JoseeAntonioR> ah rayos
<lince2200> ya salio la programacion del flisol para lima norte...
<lince2200> http://flisol.pe/sedes/limanorte.html
<viperhoot> ahora estaba viajando pero que cuente con ellos para el alojamiento :
<viperhoot> :)
<viperhoot> ahora mismo le mando un mail
<JoseeAntonioR> genial
<viperhoot> por lo que dice lo hará por amor a linux
<viperhoot> ojalá que si ;)
<viperhoot> lince2200: leído, algo interesante eh
<lince2200> sip... dime...
<viperhoot> aunque no dicen quienes las dan aún
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: crees que hacemos el ofrecimiento de insertar publicidad y compartir un porcentaje de los ingresos con ellos ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: si es que no es muy notoria, se puede
<viperhoot> si, será lo más sútil posible
<viperhoot> un cuadrito, máximo 2
<viperhoot> sólo en las páginas más vistas
<viperhoot> después nada
<viperhoot> de alguna manera hay que sacar money para luego comprar materiales o cosas que podamos necesitar
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: claro, buena idea entonces
<viperhoot> listo, mensaje enviado, a ver si este si se manifiesta
<JoseeAntonioR> esperemos tener suerte esta vez
<viperhoot> si, 2 - 0 vamos :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> hora de jatear por acá
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos luego ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: listo, chau!
<Ddiods> Buenas..
<Kitaquwi> Hola
<M1L0> Buenas!
<M1L0> hola JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Hola!
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: Consulta, las pitas que tiene Michael, son con el ganchito como el que mostraste o son de tipo gancho plano?
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: Son como el que tenía, iguales.
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: cmo el que me mostraste tu, verdad, con ese ganchito tipo mosqueton
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: exacto
<M1L0> perfecto, es que ya mande a hacer los Fotocheck, lo haran el couche de 150gr y con una mica mas gruesa y queria saber que tipo de gancho tenia para que le hicieran las perforaciones de una vez
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: listo, mil gracias!
<M1L0> de nada... es por el grupo, ya lo sabes :)
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<M1L0> buenas again!
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: listo! han quedado muy bien...
<M1L0> ahhh esto se cae a cada rato... :S
#ubuntu-pe 2012-04-22
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, hola!
<SergioMeneses> veo q modificaste el whiteboard
<SergioMeneses> quedo perfecto
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: Hola!
<JoseeAntonioR> si, le agregue varias cosas, se ve mas completo
<JoseeAntonioR> ya le dije a Jono que lo mire, y me dijo que le mandara un mail
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ;)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si se ve mucho mas completo
<JoseeAntonioR> del blueprint anterior, es un gran gran cambio, antes habia una linea y media y punto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, correcto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bueno voy saliendo... voy a hacer actividades menos productivas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no se les olvide la reapproval
<Ddiods> Buenas :)
<M1L0> Buenas
<Ddiods> buenas
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola, Ddiods
<Ddiods> Hola JoseeAntorioR, q tal?
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: Muy bien, y tú?
<Ddiods> JoseeAntorioR, bien... desperté con la idea de q el Flisol era hoy.. jaja
<JoseeAntonioR> Ddiods: Todavía es la próxima semana :P
<Ddiods> JoseeAntonioR: jeje si me di cuenta un poco tarde jejeje
<M1L0> buenos dias!
<lince2200> holaaa... que acordaron para el flisol...
<lince2200> holaaaa.. hay alguien alli
#ubuntu-pe 2013-04-15
<SergioMeneses> saludos!
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, aviseme cuando ande con un minuto libre :D
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: dime
<SergioMeneses> aaaaa
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> se cayo andres
<JoseeAntonioR> no, se fue
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: err hora si
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, que pena andaba buscando algo de beber
<SergioMeneses> ahora si :D
<SergioMeneses> ya viste este bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/testdrive/+bug/1162057
<SergioMeneses> ando mirando la forma de solucionarlo pero veo dos codigos para raring https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/testdrive
<SergioMeneses> cual es el mejor?
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: eso es pq talvez el archive donde se guarda la lista de iso tiene iso's duplicados
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, entonces no es tanto un bug del testdrive?
<SergioMeneses> porque a todos nos pasa el mismo error
<roaksoax> nope
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: cdimage o releases?
<SergioMeneses> cdimage
<SergioMeneses> confirmado
<SergioMeneses> releases solo tiene una entrada por iso
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/.manifest-daily
<SergioMeneses> si hay dos entradas iguales la current y la pending
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: there's a current and a pending
<SergioMeneses> eso
<roaksoax> sip
<SergioMeneses> porque sucede?
<SergioMeneses> algo en especial (pregunto por cultura general)
<SergioMeneses> de paso pues agrego el comentario correspondiente
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: no se hace poco creo que agregaron eso del pending y eso
<roaksoax> tendria que ver el codigo para filtraterlo
<roaksoax> pero creo que ya se donde se puede arreglar
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, ah pense q el "pending" era una parte del ciclo de lanzamiento normal.... no algo nuevo
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: this should fix it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711743/
<roaksoax> is a quick hack though
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> :)
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, dont worry you can speak in Spanish
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, let me check it and if I have more questions I shall ping you
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: cool
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, ahora la colada! ya con el codigo editado, se sube solo a bzr o se empaqueta?... ya que veo ambos tipos de aportes en el proyecto
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: este mejor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5711772/
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: este es un mejor bugfix
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses:  si quieres prepara un paquete con el patch
<roaksoax> o se puede hacer un MP hacia el trunk de testdrive
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, huy esa solucion si esta hipster jeje
<roaksoax> y luego lanzo un release para ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> que es el MP?
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: Merge Proposal
<SergioMeneses> aaa ok
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: mas faicl, prepara un patch, y haces referencia al commit
<SergioMeneses> asi con el nombre completo si
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: osea te bajas el paquete de raring
<roaksoax> creas un patch
<roaksoax> y lo aplicas
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: y como tienes que hacer description, ahi dices que losacaste del commit que estoyu poir hacer
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, donde encuentro la informacion para hacer eso?
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, ya he subido codigo a lp pero solo con bzr https://launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses
<SergioMeneses> lo del parche es similar?
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: pa ver el link de tu patch?
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/testdrive/fixCdImage
<SergioMeneses> venga espere no me subio los cambios, voy a editarlo de nuevo el branch
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, listo ya esta... es el mismo link
<SergioMeneses> el cambio esta en la linea 349
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, listo para merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/testdrive/fixCdImage/+merge/159039
#ubuntu-pe 2013-04-16
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, cuando pueda ping me
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<SergioMeneses> buenos dias!
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, ahora si ya esta listo https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiomeneses/testdrive/FixingCdImage
<SergioMeneses> el problema q tenia era que le hacia push hacia el otro branch q ustdes tienen, ahora si ya quedo como debe ser
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: tiene que ser como un patch
<roaksoax> no modificar el source directamente
<SergioMeneses> como un patch? que diferencia hay o donde puede encontrar la informacion para hacerlo?
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: nevermind
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, porq?
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: pense que hiciste contra el branch de ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, asi lo hice las 2 primeras veces jajaja pero los borre
<SergioMeneses> cuando cai en cuenta del error
<SergioMeneses> :D
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, cuando tengas tiempo recordar actualizar el bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/testdrive/+bug/1162057
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ya solucionado :D
<SergioMeneses> nada importante
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<SergioMeneses> como va todo JoseeAntonioR ?
<JoseeAntonioR> todo muy bien, un poco atareado con el colegio pero bien
<JoseeAntonioR> usted como va?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bien bien... buscando trabajo y mientras aprendiendo cosas de ubuntu :)
<JoseeAntonioR> ::)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, por hay tengo q pasar unos posts pero como los q he hechos estos dias son en -es y mas q todo de soporte me dio pereza mandarlos al planet
<JoseeAntonioR> al menos, que yo sepa, planet es solo ingles
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no... siempre he visto publicaciones en varios idiomas
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, bueno :)
<SergioMeneses> ingles la mayoria, frances, español y otros q ni idea q seran
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, una pregunta me gustaria saber como modificar a ubuntu-co-bot para q mandara acabada una reunion los logs a mi people.uibuntu.com
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, no se puede
<JoseeAntonioR> tengo que hacerlo manualmente
<JoseeAntonioR> eso es serverside
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pero no se puede editar como el meetingology=
<SergioMeneses> ?
<SergioMeneses> a futuro?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: meetingology esta corriendo en el servidor de ubottu.com
<SergioMeneses> ok
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, el libro q teniamos en la uds de ubutnu de que version era?
<SergioMeneses> 12.04 cierto?
<SergioMeneses> o 12.10ç
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: que libro? a mi no me dieron ningun libro
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> o el que yo lleve?
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> el q vos llevaste
<JoseeAntonioR> ubuntu made easy?
<SergioMeneses> el otro
<SergioMeneses> el q envian a los locos
<JoseeAntonioR> the official ubuntu book?
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, no tengo idea
<JoseeAntonioR> todavia no lo leo completo
<JoseeAntonioR> solo he leido la parte de resources
<SergioMeneses> oka
<SergioMeneses> pero es el ultimo q se ha mandado cierto?
<JoseeAntonioR> si
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, gracias
<SergioMeneses> voy a pedir ese libro para mi muajajaja
<SergioMeneses> ya envie el email al concilio
<SergioMeneses> el de colombia claro esta
<JoseeAntonioR> ah, bueno
<JoseeAntonioR> pense que lo queria pedir a pearson
<JoseeAntonioR> porque ya no aceptan mas pedidod
<JoseeAntonioR> pedidos*
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, solo envian a locos no a personas normales
<JoseeAntonioR> correcto
<JoseeAntonioR> pero ya no mandan mas
<SergioMeneses> claro
<JoseeAntonioR> era hasta el año pasado
<SergioMeneses> ;)
#ubuntu-pe 2013-04-18
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, ping
#ubuntu-pe 2013-04-20
<elmago55> hola a todos
<elmago55> una consulta... instale el escritorio kde y me cambio el gestor de inicio al de kde, en ubtu 12.04.  En donde cambio el gestor de inicio al antiguo Gstor?
#ubuntu-pe 2014-04-14
<juanmontoya> Me sorprendió hace poco descubrir que thunderbird también sirve para chatear (cuando empathy no funcionó).
#ubuntu-pe 2014-04-15
<juanmontoya> el repositorio de ubuntu para perú está desactualizado, tengo que cambiar al principal para que actualice :/
#ubuntu-pe 2014-04-16
<juanmontoya> Las animaciones en Unity se ven más fluidas con el driver libre que con el flxgr de AMD/ATI o es idea mía?
#ubuntu-pe 2014-04-17
<edgard> hola alguien quien pueda ayudarme ?
<edgard> ubuntu no apaga
<juanmontoya> Hola, ya salió oficialmente la 14.04 de Ubuntu?
<jose> no
#ubuntu-pe 2014-04-18
<Newer> hello
<jose> hi
<jamesjedimaster> hi
<Newer> hay gente viva
<jamesjedimaster> al menos en estado vegetativo
<Newer> jajaja
<Newer> Una consulta
<Newer> has usado lubuntu en virtualbox?
<jamesjedimaster> lubuntu exactamente no, pero si otros *ubuntu
<juanmontoya> parece que cada vez que veo que alguien habla por este canal me entero demasiado tarde xD
<Newer> XD
<Newer> es que lo que pasa que lo tengo instalado(primeriso en linux) no funciona el guest addiotions
<Newer> :/
<jamesjedimaster> supongo que debe regresar un mensaje de error
<Newer> en realidad no
<Newer> lo raro es que cuando abro el terminal con la cuenta de "adminitrador" el terminal no me abre como root
<jamesjedimaster> mejor hacer sudo su
<jamesjedimaster> para lo de guest additions, solo lo he usado con windows virtualizado; en linux uso scp para copiar archivos entre el sistema real y el virtualizado
<Newer> No
<Newer> Yo quiero instalar el Guest para la resolución de pantalla
<Newer> que se ve asquerosa con la que viene por defecto D:
<Newer> ya andare  así nomas, pero como hago para logearme ya como "root"
<jose> en el GUI no puedes loggearte como root
<Newer> mmm
<Newer> que siempre tengo que logear en la shell para que este en root?
<jose> cuál es la necesidad?
<Newer> saber XD
<jamesjedimaster> es preferible cerrar el acceso a root por todos los medios externos, y solo permitir el su -
<jamesjedimaster> o en su defecto, sudo su -
<jamesjedimaster> ni por ssh
<Newer> sudo su?
<jamesjedimaster> un usuario comun en ubuntu no puede ejecutar el comando su
<jamesjedimaster> tienes que estar en la lista de sudoers para poder ejecutarlo mediante sudo
<jamesjedimaster> quedando: sudo su
<jamesjedimaster> en otros linux, como fedora, el usuario comun si puede ejecutar su -
<Newer> O:
<Newer> pero como puedo hacer para poner en root la shell?
<Newer> usao sudo -i y luego me pide clave, la pongo y ya
<Newer> esta bien?
<jamesjedimaster> si hace lo que quieres, esta bien
<jamesjedimaster> antes habia un acceso que hacia sudo su -
<Newer> pero exactamento que es SUDO? XD
<Newer> me parece que solo aplica en debian y ubuntu
<jamesjedimaster> se usa en todas las distros
<jamesjedimaster> es acronimo de SuperUser DO = ejecuta como superusuario
<jamesjedimaster> es para ejecutar con tu cuenta de usuario normal, programas que solo root o un usuario con permisos de administrador puede ejecutar
<jamesjedimaster> como actualizar el sistema
<jamesjedimaster> sudo apt-get update
<jamesjedimaster> sudo apt-get upgrade
<jamesjedimaster> game over, ahi se ven
<Newer> ok gracias
#ubuntu-pe 2015-04-14
<Giorgio> hola????
<Giorgio> hablen psss
<Giorgio> XD
#ubuntu-pe 2015-04-15
<arroweb> nas o/
#ubuntu-pe 2015-04-17
<Delltra> nas o/
#ubuntu-pe 2019-04-16
<xmark> #·hola
